# I got a new pony



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He isn't here yet. As a matter of fact I'm not sure if it is a he or a she. Is it ok to keep it in the house?


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

lol omg. Is that a riding simulator? What do those things cost!?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SummerShy said:


> lol omg. Is that a riding simulator? What do those things cost!?


New they are about 2k but I it had the wrong part number on ebay so I don't think anyone saw it so I got it for 600.00 shipped. I was only bidder


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy crap what a steal! Does it do all the gaits? I'm interested in finding a YouTube video or something now.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Look up Panasonic core trainer video


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You can't post on it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

If that does all four gaits and feels like riding a horse that'd be SO cool! Nice.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow- has the shortest neck I have ever seen! Also a bit short on back length, but seems to fit a saddle well.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

When I was looking those up on youtube I accidentally stumbled across a ermm....mature video...with them. I can't look at them in an innocent light anymore. :-(


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad I missed that one.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

So I got my pony yesterday and after a big margarita I didn't fall off. This morning I could ride and drink coffee. I can feel my muscles working and a little chaffing going on.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a back injury and my hip has been really sore and my buttock numb and tingly. The pin and numbness has been reduced almost completely


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Looks interesting! I'd love to try one of these out! Alas, no money for it, and limited space in the house...



churumbeque said:


> You can't post on it.


Why not?



churumbeque said:


> I have a back injury and my hip has been really sore and my buttock numb and tingly. The pin and numbness has been reduced almost completely


The numbness was reduced as a result of your new pony? Or the pony caused numbness that has now gone away?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DuckDodgers said:


> Looks interesting! I'd love to try one of these out! Alas, no money for it, and limited space in the house...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> ...


The pony made the pain and numbness go away. It does take up a bit of room.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, who would have guess horseback riding is so healthy. (Just watched the video on You-tube). After riding for 20 years I should be in awesome shape. 

I bet your core really strengthens after a spook-n-spin (on a real horse of course). I do notice I am better at riding them out. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, couldn't resist! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3zCNIMOiw


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Hysterical! 

I'd insist on "riding" it in the picture window of the livingroom...in a large summer hat...maybe a disco light overhead so the neighbors had something worthwhile to gossip about


----------

